
The Graveyard of the Elites - cinquemb
http://www.truthdig.com/report/print/the_graveyard_of_the_elites_20160228
======
PaulHoule
Essentially correct but so many facile lines come out of french theory
("signifies nothing") although the anti-politics label is good.

Also it is dangerous to underestimate the flexibility of "the system." Because
it hasn't tried to "buy off" the masses since 1978 or so, it may be able to do
so at low cost.

~~~
cinquemb
Is it dangerous if one seeks to co-opt/exploit the 'flexibility of "the
system."'? I'd say that is the biggest weakness and engaging in such is much
cheaper than pandering to the masses while many actors in "the system" will
applaud/work with/schmooze such for their efforts… hence the seeds of
destruction are always been sown within.

